# New to goats



## minilove (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a dwarf nigerian she is 6yr old we also bought her son who is 2 and a wither. Just last week we brought home a 1yr buck. 
He shows no interest in her and the wither is pushing him around and mounting his mom.
Should we seperate them or give them more time to adjust.


Maya


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

So you have one doe with 2 bucks and a wether? Am I reading that correctly? Are you wanting to breed her now?


----------



## minilove (Apr 8, 2014)

1 doe, 1 buck and a wither
I would like to breed asap


Maya


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Well first of all welcome to the world of goats  I would leave them all together if it were me as long as you only have one buck. I think they will all adjust to being together after a while. I haven't had any experience with bucks and wethers being together but I don't see what harm there would be unless the buck is a lot bigger than the wether. Maybe someone else has info on that. Goats are fun! Love them!


----------



## minilove (Apr 8, 2014)

Also will the doe come into season year round or only in fall I've heard it both ways.
She is dwarf nigerian


Maya


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not sure about the nigerians. I have Nubians and they are fall breeders usually.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have pics of your babies?


----------



## minilove (Apr 8, 2014)

This is my 1yr old buck zorro







6 yr old doe Minnie







2 yr old wither Mickey he is out of Minnie

Maya


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I *personally* would not leave them together. If there is somewhere you can get a cheap wether, that can live with her, and the other wether and the buck can live together. Watch if she is interested in the buck from the other side of the fence (if you decide to seperate her), and the wether is mounting her, you can put her in with the buck. But that is just me, do whatever works best for you  Welcome to the world of goating!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nigerians are year around breeders..


----------

